# What is your most active fish?



## oilen (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a 10' tank and want to add some haps that are active and constantly pace the tank. Suggestions?


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Big group of venustus. And some livingstoni.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Blue Moorii Dolphins.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

:fish: Crabro. :fish:


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

Fossorochromis Rostratus, or Tyrannachromis Nigriventer.


----------



## ravencrow06 (Dec 11, 2012)

buccochromis nototaenia


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

ravencrow06 said:


> buccochromis nototaenia


How big and how many nototaenia do you have ? In a scale of 1-10, 10 being possessed fish, how do you rate their aggression ?


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a 8" male. His aggression is about 3-5. Actually pretty laid back hap.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

gverde said:


> I have a 8" male. His aggression is about 3-5. Actually pretty laid back hap.


Thanks.

Just acquired 4 juvies in the 3" range. I get dizzy watching them ---- constant motion....fun fish !!


----------



## oilen (Mar 5, 2010)

@chopsteeks did you get those guys in the Denver area, if so where?


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Oilen, I purchased the group from an online store. Ya can't find it locally.


----------



## ravencrow06 (Dec 11, 2012)

my bucco is 7" male just the one in an all male hap peacock. I'd say a bit more towards a 6 on your scale, but nothing extremely serious.. honestly I've come to the conclusion that every fish is different with many different circumstances evoking their behavior.


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

I had a 6-7 inche Bucco. They can get nasty. Mine was about an 8 on the aggression scale. I'd reccomend avoiding Buccos.


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

Depending on your stock, of course. Buccos are a bery large predatory fish, and are best suited with other very large tankmates.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Not Haps, but Tropheus and Petrochromis are all over the tank!


----------

